# Happy Birthday wishes



## tigera

Hello,


I'm preparing a birthday gift and need some help from you! Could you please translate this sentence for me into Hungarian?


Happy Birthday My Love! May your life be full of joy, happiness and laughter!


I would appreciate any help! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello tigera,

It could be:
Boldog születésnapot, szerelmem! Boldogsággal, örömmel és nevetéssel teli életet kívánok neked!

Mod's comment:
I will close this thread because translations like this are really on the verge of being out of scope even in our more relaxed Hungarian forum. If you had any questions or comments, please contact me in a PM.
Thank you for your understanding.


----------

